# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Baikal in danger!

## Skitty

Baikal is the biggest drinking water reservoir in the World, 20% of fresh water.
The water here is pure and crystal.
You cane drink it right from the Lake.
The nature is wiled and beautiful. 
Baikal is UNESCO World Heritage sight.
And now it’s going to become UNESCO World Heritage sight in danger. 
Russian company TransNeft is going to build a pipe line in 800 meters from Baikal shore.
Our politics just changed the lore several days ago and now it’s legal to build this pipe line. 
It’s an unbelievable situation and it’s not just Russians problem we need help to save Baikal!!! 
The easiest thing you can do is to vote against the pipe line on the internet page http://babr.ru/?pt=truba.

----------


## Бармалей

They could change the law because TransNeft is owned by the state. Funny how that happens...

----------


## basurero

это грустно... увы, что делать?

----------


## Leof

я слышал про целлулёзно-бумажный комбинат там, у вас на Байкале, и, что он сбрасывает отработанную воду прямо в озеро.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> я слышал про целлюлозно-бумажный комбинат там, у вас на Байкале, и, что он сбрасывает отработанную воду прямо в озеро.

----------


## Dimitri

:(

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Good news, citizens! Putin has reversed his decision! He didn

----------


## Lampada

http://www.pbase.com/omoses/baikal_2007
Сентабрь 2007

----------


## Leof

Да, очень красиво! 
А что, на Байкале есть прибой и шторма бывают?

----------


## BappaBa

> Да, очень красиво!
> А что, на Байкале есть прибой и шторма бывают?

 Озеро покрупнее некоторых морей. =)

----------


## Winifred

> http://www.pbase.com/omoses/baikal_2007
> Сентабрь 2007

 как мир и красавица!   
Все знают о море в флориде, а у нас тоже озеро (менее большое, чем Байкал): Lake Okeechobee
Это не прозрачное,  а уже красиво:   
здесь карта:  http://www.saj.usace.army.mil/sfoo/imag ... owwmap.pdf
[/img] 
спасибо, Lampada!

----------


## Leof

Did you mean peaceful and beautiful lake? then какое мирное и красивое (озеро)
peacefully and beautifully?как  мирно и красиво   

> как мир и красавица! 
> Все знают о море во Флориде, а у нас тоже есть озеро (не такое (not that big) большое, как Байкал or (оно) меньше, чем Байкал it is smaller than Baikal): Lake Okeechobee
> Это озеро не прозрачное,  но тоже(also)\всё-равно(nontheless) красиво(e):
> ...

----------


## Winifred

Leof says:   

> Did you mean peaceful and beautiful lake? then какое мирное и красивое (озеро) 
> peacefully and beautifully?как мирно и красиво

 I was trying to say: What peace and beauty! In English, nouns are correct. In Russian, it's always adjectives? 
Я старалась сказать: What peace and beauty! В английском языке существительные - правильные. В русском языке - прилагательные всегда? 
Leof says:  

> меньше, чем Байкал it is smaller than Baikal

 Yes, this is what I was trying to say. And thank you! 
Да, это так.  И спасибо!   ::

----------


## Leof

Всегда пожалуйста!  _What peace and beauty!_ will be _Какое умиротворение и красота!_ or _Что за мир и красота!_ 
The last sample is closer. 
If you said _Какие мир и красота!_ it would be literal, but not the best translation. So you always can say the same in Russian (with all nouns and adjectives). I misunderstood you because of the word красавица. 
красавица - yes it is _beauty_ , but it means the beautiful women or any beautiful alive creature of the same gender (a dog, horse, butterfly). Some people call that way their cars and boats, because they think they have a kind of a soul (such people are not rare). 
Beauty in your phrase means красота - like beautifulness

----------


## Vadim84

> What peace and beauty!

 1) Покой и красота! (more or less literally) 
2) Тишь да гладь / Тишь да гладь, да божья благодать (informal, ironic; but this expression refers only to peace, idyll, not beauty)

----------


## Winifred

спасибо, Leof and Vadim84! 
В один прекрасный день я буду путешествовать и видить это благословенное. глубокое оэеро. Желаю, что оно будет уже чистое!

----------


## Leof

> В один прекрасный день я буду путешествовать и видeть это благословенное, глубокое оэеро. Хочу, чтобы оно уже\_к тому времени_ было чистое\чистым!

----------


## Winifred

I say:  

> Желаю, что оно будет уже чистое!

 I was trying to say: "I hope it will still be clear/clean/pure." 
Leof says:  

> Хочу, чтобы оно уже\к тому времени было чистое\чистым!

 I think I like yours better.  Doesn't it mean, "I want it to stay clean?" But I don't understand the past tense (было)? A deep comment, perhaps?

----------


## Leof

No, I just misunderstood you again. You wrote the future tense and the word уже, which means _already_. 
I hope it will still be clear/clean/pure. = Я надеюсь, оно останется чистым\оно будет всё ещё чистым\оно по-прежнему будет чистым. 
still -  всё ещё, до сих пор, по-прежнему
уже - already 
I hope - я надеюсь
Желаю - I wish, I want, sometimes _I will_ 
So I proposed something like:
Хочу, чтобы оно уже\к тому времени было чистое\чистым! - I wish it would be already clear then (at the time I will appear there). 
I wrote like this because today the Lake is poisoned and there is a strong threat to its ecology. Despite it is still clear and pure and full of fish and you can swim there, it is under threat because of the local paper fabric and other factors of humans' presence.  TY Vadim!

----------


## Vadim84

> I wrote like this because today the Lake is hardly poizoned and there is a strong threat for its ecology.

 Leof, I bet you didn't know "hardly" means "едва, едва ли"  ::  So don't confuse "hard" and "hardly".
"Hard" can be both an adjective and an adverb. So you should say "I work hard" ("Я работаю усердно"), *not* "I hardly work" ("Я едва работаю/почти не работаю").
Also you have to say "a threat to", not "a threat for".
There are a few other mistakes in your post, such as wrong spelled words (poisoned, Despite, presence). But it's *hardly* a piece of cake to me to correct all of them  ::

----------


## Leof

I was about to write badly.

----------


## Lampada

*Льды Байкала и ледяные торосы*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------

